# Testing out a new product



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Exactly as the title says:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

any sand on that ceiling Pro? Is the tape supposed to be so thin that you can't see the edges when you paint it? how would that work on texture? You will have to give us an end report. Also, how did the regal touch up on that ceiling?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> any sand on that ceiling Pro? Is the tape supposed to be so thin that you can't see the edges when you paint it? how would that work on texture? You will have to give us an end report. Also, how did the regal touch up on that ceiling?


So many questions 
Not enough answers :confused1:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Damn clean brush! I'm glad you tested the product,I have seen it but have always thought,just as you found out, that it was going to have to be floated anyway,so might just as well put up paper tape and do it right. Were they claiming you could just put that on,paint it and be done? :blink:Ha,ha


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

An update to this video/product. I had to apply 1 thin coat of joint compound to make the tape disappear. About 2 months later, the crack reappeared like I had never touched it. Ended up fixing it with fiberglass mesh tape and multiple coats of mud. Then primed and repainted. I'll get a chance to see how its held up when I go back to the jobsite at the end of January. I threw the Paint Bridge stuff in the trash.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Not many "magic bullets" out there for us. Thanks for follow up.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks like the same tape used for Gaco deck finish. The Gaco tape stuff may be a little thicker, but even with the thick material such as Gaco you still have to sand the edges before, and work to keep the edges from being seen.


----------

